# What a difference



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

a few years and some very hard work make. I started our commercial work with one truck and a shovel about 6 years ago. I love coming to work every day, even when it doesn't snow :angry:, to work on and clean the trucks, sweep parking lots, hunt for new accounts, and get prepared for Spring work. Hope you enjoy our pics.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

First truck was the ford, then added the old chev.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Chev getting a facelift


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice plow rigs, got any pictures of your shop? Looks like it might be an old gas station, that's what I plan to buy next spring.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, it's an old gas station. Shop works perfect, but i'm running out of room. :crying:

CHEV AFTER.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

dr.lawn21;482860 said:


> Yeah, it's an old gas station. Shop works perfect, but i'm running out of room. :crying:
> 
> CHEV AFTER.


u did a number on that truck looks nice


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Ford Facelift


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

..............................................


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

.........................................................


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Our sweeper before....


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

then after............


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

..................................................


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

fun at haloween


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

..........................................................


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Our salt truck.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

..................................................................


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice equipment guy


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks great is that all of the trucks?


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Most of the plow fleet.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

.......................................................


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

good lookin classics , boss's look great too


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Damn, you should be proud.

Hard work pays off.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

How do you like the tool cat


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

nice fleetwesport


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

very nice looking fleet


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

very nice set up! can you tell me anyting about your pre wetting system you have on your spreader truck? like it better than running treated salt?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

never mind i see now that it is a total spray system. i thought it went into the salt. is there a big market for sweeping in your town? several people have tried businesses here but have failed, i think that people(business owners) are just too cheap here.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

nice looking fleet of rigs you've got.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like a great company you built there. Shows what a hard work and determination can get you.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice! Looks really professional. I also like how you bought a gas station, that way you're probably on a main road so people are always seeing your equipment & name. Could we get some pics of the CAT? Is it a rental or do you own it?


----------



## lakeaffect (May 15, 2005)

sweet pics love the halloween pics


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice looking fleet...the paint scheme is unique but very nice! Love the white trucks with red plows no matter what the make!

Good luck in the future and keep up the good work!

CH


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice shop and trucks how much sq ft is the old gas station and does everything get stored inside over night ?


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fleet. 
I'm diggin the Halloween set up... gives me some ideas....


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

dr.lawn21;482860 said:


> Yeah, it's an old gas station. Shop works perfect, but i'm running out of room. :crying:
> 
> CHEV AFTER.


i've had a bunch of those old chevys over the years. they are tanks. sold my last one about 3 years ago.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Supper Grassy;482914 said:


> How do you like the tool cat


Thanks for the comments. I am very proud of what we have accomplished so far. The toolcat is awsome. Wish we could have another. They are very fast at small parking lots, and work great for clean up around buildings and cars in larger lots. The plow on the toolcat is a Hiniker C-plow.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

When we moved into this shop we could store everything inside. I would say we have out gown it just a little. Now we use it to keep the sidewalk equipment warm. We also can fit the sweeper inside if it gets really cold and we plan to sweep the next morning.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

..........................................................................


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

dr.lawn21;483369 said:


> ..........................................................................


what in the heck is that thing?


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice stuff Nice to see hard work still pays off


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice equipment. Hard work really does pay off. Being able to do a lot of the work on your own trucks probably helps out a bit too.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

KGRlandscapeing;483433 said:


> what in the heck is that thing?


This is a John Deere 2653 fairway and trim mower. We take took the reels off for winter and fabricated a mount for a 6' plow that is suposed to mount on a JD Gator.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

dr.lawn21;483439 said:


> This is a John Deere 2653 fairway and trim mower. We take took the reels off for winter and fabricated a mount for a 6' plow that is suposed to mount on a JD Gator.


wow nice with the fab work but i was just like what in the world. the only reel mowers i have been around r jakes and toros


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

........................................................................................


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

................................................................................


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

In action last year.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Cool, That is pretty neat that you rigged that up.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You have alot of very nice equipment. The next thing you need is a bigger shop to hold all of those fun toys in...great job


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Toolcat push


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Toolcat Pull.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

dr.lawn21;483656 said:


> Toolcat Pull.


what kind of plow is that??..is it a hiniker?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like some nice equiptment you have there. How about a full pic of the cat? What size is that? Looks like a 930 but I cant make out the number. In case you dident know I love my cats! lol Hope you get plenty of snow this winter!


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

That's a 938G cat hasn't made a 930 in quite some time


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

in ground lift wow don't see many of those anymore . does your leak at all . everyone i've seen does hahaha . good lifts tho nice shop


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

cat still makes a 930
in fact they make 2 of them a 930G and 930H


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

mike psd;483710 said:


> in ground lift wow don't see many of those anymore . does your leak at all . everyone i've seen does hahaha . good lifts tho nice shop


Yeah mike, the floor hoist does leak. I never use it to lift the trucks, but it is very handy to set a plow, or mowers on and lift up. I place steel braces under the hoist once I get it to the level I want.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

4x4Farmer;483695 said:


> Looks like some nice equiptment you have there. How about a full pic of the cat? What size is that? Looks like a 930 but I cant make out the number. In case you dident know I love my cats! lol Hope you get plenty of snow this winter!


It's a 938G series 2. Love to watch your videos keep them commin.  Will upload some more pics later.:salute:


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

great job keep up the good work


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey man, 
I love to see success from working hard! Thats really great to get to where you are.

As for painting the trucks, what did you use to paint them? Did you have dust problems because you were in your shop and not a pro paint booth? I've heard its hard to get a nice finish yourself but I have a 1990 truck and don't really want to invest big $$ in a paint job. Do you hae more pics during the face-lift process? Thanks man, I really appreciate it. I hope to grow like you have one day


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I really like the Tool Cat.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I like all your rigs. I agree with hard working paying off. Keep up the good work, cant wait to see action pictures


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Great equpment wesport give marty hell :yow!:


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Wade. It's nice to find someone who dislikes that business as much as I do. :angry:  

4X4 Farmer-- Here are som pics of the Cat for ya.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

..............................................................................................


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

...................................................................................


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

............................................................................


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great pics Dr. im jealous


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

very nice! You make our cat and pusher look like a baby, lol


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

nice pics Thanks payup


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

How many bays do you have in the shop, and approx. how many square feet?


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Busy week here. Plowed the 16th, 18th, 20th


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Lawn Enforcer;492557 said:


> How many bays do you have in the shop, and approx. how many square feet?


2 bays in shop. It's a whoping 625 sf. :crying:


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Ive never seen so many rigs.

How many people do you have on staff to drive and operate all these things. ha.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

My #1 employee. (look hard)


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Kevin97Tahoe;493553 said:


> Ive never seen so many rigs.
> 
> How many people do you have on staff to drive and operate all these things. ha.


Kevin,

I have a couple of full time guys, and then about 9 guys that are on call. All of my drivers are very good, but a couple of my shovelers are about to have my boot up their a$$ . Just need to find a couple more guys to replace them.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice Equipment there. And some pretty good size accounts I see. Little off the subject, I see the sign in the garage for maintenance free lawns. Do you install synthetic turf?


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Like the Tool Cat.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

DFLS;497138 said:


> Nice Equipment there. And some pretty good size accounts I see. Little off the subject, I see the sign in the garage for maintenance free lawns. Do you install synthetic turf?


We do install Syn-Lawn on occasion. But for the most part, people here are too cheap to spend that kind of money on their yard.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Dr.Lawn, do you have any more pics of the overhauls you did on the first 2 trucks?


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

:salute:


musclecarboy;498474 said:


> Dr.Lawn, do you have any more pics of the overhauls you did on the first 2 trucks?


I will find some more pics of the chev and the ford. I also have pics of the chevy sander/de-ice truck overhaul on my other computer. When i get some more free time I will post those.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Your fleet is awsome! Great to see how your business has steadily grown! The CAT is a nice unit as well! Any other action shots or videos?


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

dr.lawn21;501360 said:


> :salute:
> 
> I will find some more pics of the chev and the ford. I also have pics of the chevy sander/de-ice truck overhaul on my other computer. When i get some more free time I will post those.


Thats great man! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

I know it's been a while, but here are more pics of the chevy facelift. :salute:


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

................................................................................


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

bare bones


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

finaly done


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

some nice looking pics, keep up the good work.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*oops!*

13 14 15 picture's lead follow or get out of the way wright !


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

The plow on that tool cat is really cool... it'd be awesome to backdrag that easily


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Our sidewalk machine hard at work.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

that sidewalk machine is awsome!


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Our 54 Chev, getting some much needed attention!


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

building a box for our leaf loader.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

The ranger


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Today's progress.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

That looks to be one hell of a leaf box, can't wait to see it when its done, and that is a sweet sidewalk rig.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

_____________________________________________________________________


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

hot damn i like that truck. nice work cant wait to see it finished


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

dr.lawn21;540122 said:


> _____________________________________________________________________


Dr.lawn do you have any pics of your lawnmowers and your lawncare setups


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

exmark;540237 said:


> Dr.lawn do you have any pics of your lawnmowers and your lawncare setups


Here is a pic of two of our Walkers. I will post more pics of our lawn stuff on lawnsite. (same user name). :salute:


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is the leaf vac.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Our new 20' enclosed. It is going to get lettered on Wednesday.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

more more more! You seem to have a great operation going. I love the old chevy, that's coming out real nice! 

do you do the body work yourself?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

dr.lawn21;540535 said:


> Our new 20' enclosed. It is going to get lettered on Wednesday.


Thanks man i look forward to seeing more on lawnsite


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Very Wicked set up, thanks for sharing all the pic's. Love the older chev's


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

nice setup and like the old chevy. I wish I had the mechanical capabilities to fix up older trucks.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

jimaug87;540568 said:


> more more more! You seem to have a great operation going. I love the old chevy, that's coming out real nice!
> 
> do you do the body work yourself?


Yeah, I do all of the body work. Loooots of paint on this one.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Last one for now. Will get more after lettered. :salute:


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice chev, congrats.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh wow, thats so nice!! A roofing company in my area has a few older F-100's and they are SWEEEET! You're really doing well man, keep it up!


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

I think we're done with the snow for this season.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

i work for chrysler and just tore apart my truck to do a complete resto on it and i def can appreciate how nice that old chebby came out, the fleet looks awesome !!! love the old fords


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Really nice stuff...


----------

